# Crash Replacement discount?



## surfinguru (Jun 17, 2004)

Went down pretty hard about two weeks ago and just got around to giving the bike a good once over yesterday. Upon closer inspection, I discovered a horizontal "crack" on the underside of the chainstay right before the derailleur hanger. (Had to replace the hanger.)

I will be taking it to the shop tomorrow to have them take a closer look. I have the same "looking" cracks on the head tube which formed about 2 months after purchase. Shop checked it out and said they were cosmetic only. I'm hoping that's the case here, but in the off chance it's structural, does anyone know the discount Spesh usually offers for a crash replacement?


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

http://www.specialized.nl/media/whatsnew/Warranty&Tech Support_lo.pdf


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I had a chainstay crack on a Bianchi Infinito a few years ago. The LBS send the bike back to Bianchi. After inspection, Bianchi determined the crack wasn't their fault and offered me a few crash replacement options. One was to have the bike repaired by Calfee for $500, or a new frame for $600. I opted for the new frame. I had the bike rebuilt and sold it. I put the cracked frame for sale on ebay and let all bidders know the bike had a crack. Someone from Texas bought the frame for $550. After that, I said enough of CF frames. I ride a Lynskey R255 titanium framed bike now.


----------



## Imaking20 (Mar 2, 2012)

Quitter


----------



## surfinguru (Jun 17, 2004)

So I dropped off the bike at the shop yesterday to have them give it a good look. Supposed to hear back from them today. 

Anyway, here's a look at the issue in question:


----------



## surfinguru (Jun 17, 2004)

Had the bike checked out. Shop doesn't think the chainstay is an issue as they couldn't get it move, change shape, make noise etc. There are three other gashes on the driveside seat-stay that looks like they're going to be the actual issue though. Mech says they were able to see the nicks open/move and made a very slight audible crunching noise. Needless to say, crash replacement has been approved. 

Now the question is what to pick as a replacement? I won't discuss pricing but here's the options provided:

2014 Tarmac SL4 Pro Frameset
2014 Tarmac SL4 Comp Ultegra (complete bike, but 9r fiber)
2013 Tarmac SL4 Pro Frameset
2013 S-Works Tarmac SL4 Frameset

Obviously the S-Works stands out and comes at a good price, but it will still be more than any of the other options. Honestly though, I don't need it, so I'm going to pass. I was very happy with my 2012 Pro with Sram Red. 

My dilemma is the SL4 Comp (complete) vs. frameset option. I can easily just move my Red group set to the Comp frame and sell the Ultegra group to recoup a few $$'s and offset the costs. It's the 9r vs 10r debate I'm struggling with. Is there really a decernible feel or difference in ride quality? Will the BB be as stiff? The one thing I really came to appreciate with the Pro was the lack of BB sway when putting the power down. (I HATED my alu Allez in that regards!)

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

surfinguru said:


> Had the bike checked out. Shop doesn't think the chainstay is an issue as they couldn't get it move, change shape, make noise etc. There are three other gashes on the driveside seat-stay that looks like they're going to be the actual issue though. Mech says they were able to see the nicks open/move and made a very slight audible crunching noise. Needless to say, crash replacement has been approved.
> 
> Now the question is what to pick as a replacement? I won't discuss pricing but here's the options provided:
> 
> ...


I have the '14 Red Pro frame, and it's a real stunner in person. They are pretty rare because frame-only, I've never seen another. https://photos-b.ak.instagram.com/hphotos-ak-prn/927631_435752813226737_250061443_n.jpg


----------

